# tribals?



## schneeWITCHen (22. Januar 2002)

hat jemand ne ahnung wie man in photoshop ohne viel aufwand tribals entwerfen kann?


----------



## Homie25 (22. Januar 2002)

was sind Tribals ?


----------



## Sovok (22. Januar 2002)

würd ich auch gern wissen


----------



## Xardul (22. Januar 2002)

HI

Hat das etwas mit dem Computerspiel Tribes zu tun oder mit Tatoos?
Gregor


----------



## Homie25 (22. Januar 2002)

Mach dir nichts draus auch zu mir sage alle ich sei verwirrt und behaupten ich rede den ganzen Tag nur Stuss   .
Einfach irgorieren  

jetzt aber im ernst was sinden diese komischen Dinger die du meinst?


----------



## elgo (22. Januar 2002)

Tribals sind verschwungene (dicke) linien die zum Beispiel bei tatoos zu sehen sind.

eine antwort auf deine frage weiß ich leider nicht.

Vielleicht mit dem dem "Freiform-Zeichenstift-Werkzeug.


----------



## KEK16 (22. Januar 2002)

Hallo! hmm, tribals ham was mit Tattos zu tun. 
Sind meistens schwarze, symetrische "Formen".
Weiss auch nicht wie ich das erklären soll.

Also, zum erstellen von Tribals. 

Nimm dir einen Buchstaen zum Beispiel das Z. raster die Ebene und 
wende den Polarkoordinaten-Filter an. Dann Ebene kopieren und Und Vertikal oder Horizontal Spiegeln (Bearbeiten---> Transformieren)

Probiere auch aus mit dem Linienzeichner Liniel zu machen (was sonst? ) und spiel mit den Verzerrungsfiltern rum. 
Dann wieder Ebene kopieren und und wieder spiegeln.

Und zusätzlich noch mal die anderen Transformationsmethoden ausprobieren.

So würd ichs machen.

Ist kein gutes Beispiel, aber besser als keins...


----------



## ponda (22. Januar 2002)

aaah...,
oooh..., jetzt hab ich schon wieder einen neuen begriff gelernt 
Tribals, hatte ich vorher noch nie gehört. 
Danke


----------



## nanda (23. Januar 2002)

für alle unwissenden  hier noch ein paar links:
http://www.blackmagic.de/index1.htm 
http://www.tribal-tattoo.de/index.shtml 
http://www.blackdragontattoo.de/ (foto galerie > tribals)

die meisten tribals gehen über ein paar geschwungene linien hinaus. ich würde sowas grundsätzlich mit dem pfad-tool machen. einfach ein motiv zeichnen. dann einzelne punkte verschieben, löschen oder hinzufügen und die kurven schön smooooth gestalten.


----------



## SirNeo (23. Januar 2002)

Kannte ich auch noch nicht. Gibt es dazu ein Tutorial? Wäre echt mal interessant. Der Anfang von KEK16 hilft zwar schon etwas weiter, ich komme allerdings nicht annähernt zu ähnlichen Formen wie auf den Seiten von nanda.


----------



## Christoph (23. Januar 2002)

ich würd mal sagen auf666-hellish  gibts Polarkoordinations-tuts. die sehen ähnlich wie tribals aus!


----------



## Tai2K (23. Januar 2002)

auf http://www.666-hellish.com giebts unter goodies auch nen tatto schriftsatz der n bischen in die richtung geht vielleicht nützt er dir ja was


----------



## flip (23. Januar 2002)

hehe die links sind lustig und ohne viel aufwand und in 5min kann man da lustige sachen zaubern*g*:


----------



## jonathan (23. Januar 2002)

wie hast du das denn gemacht ?


----------



## flip (23. Januar 2002)

ich habe mit ein paar effekten von eyecandy rumgespielt ( jaja ich höre schon wieder einige sagen:" mir reichen die effekte die photoshop mitliefert." etc. aber ich liebe eyecandy)
demo unter http://www.alienskin.com/ecae/ecae_demo.html zu beziehen.
gemacht habe ich das folgendermaßen:
vorlage genommen >> ausgewählt mit einem niedrigen bevelgrad einen chromeffekt drübergelegt >> dann gradient glow benutzt ( das ist die orange-goldene umrandung)>>> dann über den chromeffekt beleuchtet, sprich unter dem filter rendern eine passende beleuchtung ausgewählt, hier von oben nach unten >>> dann den teil der jetzt schwarz ist ausgewählt und auch hier den effekt chrome angewendet diesmal in schwarz. zum schluß noch ne schrift genommen draufgekklatscht und fertig wars. ich hab da nicht lange überlegt ( deshalb die evtl. unverständliche beschreibung), sondern einfach nur mal mit ein paar effekten rumgespielt.
flip


----------



## Double M (24. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von flip _
> *hehe die links sind lustig und ohne viel aufwand und in 5min kann man da lustige sachen zaubern*g*:
> 
> 
> ...


auf welcher site kann man denn den drachen finden?


----------



## dritter (24. Januar 2002)

Also noch mal zu Tribals:

Das Pfad-Tool ist meines Wissens nach hier das beste Werkzeug. 

1. hilfslinien ziehen. Musst halt schon vorher eine Idee haben, wie es aussehen soll. 
2. Pfadtool benutzen. kannst ja die hilfslinien und die punkte noch nachträglich verschieben. 
3. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder neue hilfslinien einfügen.
Musst noch auf den Abstand der linien achten.. Würde ihn persönlich nicht zu gross und nciht zu klein wählen. Sieht sonst etwas komisch aus.

Dann solltest du schon ein akzeptables ergebnis haben.

Wenn das Tribal recht komplex werden soll: Schritt für schritt, aber das weisst du bestimmt.

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## flip (24. Januar 2002)

http://www.tattoodeluxe.de/vorlagen_dragon_1.html
da kommt der drachen her@ DoubleM
flip


----------



## Meister Eder (24. Januar 2002)

so, nen drachen hab ich auch schon mal gemacht. war auch so ziemlich meine erste arbeit mit ps.
der drachen ist selbst gezeichnet und dann in ps (teilweise auch mit eyecandy) nachbearbeitet.

cya

eder


----------



## snail (25. Januar 2002)

hab auch mal gespielt

schönes wochenende wünscht snail


----------



## Christoph (25. Januar 2002)

äähhhm, was isn des? soll das auch ein tribal sein?? wenn nein---sieht trotzdem nich schlecht aus!


----------



## SirNeo (25. Januar 2002)

sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber stimme hochi zu, das das wenig ähnlichkeit mit einem tribal hat, auch wenn sich meine Kenntnisse über Tribals auf das beschränken was ich in diesem Thread gelernt habe.


----------



## snail (25. Januar 2002)

hoi leutz,

hab mal ne kleine begriffserklärung im net gesucht:

Ein paar Worte über “Tribals” :

Als Tribal Tätowierungen waren zuerst nur keltische, sowie indianische Motive bekannt.
Demzufolge hatten Sie damals vor allem sozialen oder medizinischen aber auch kriegerischen und dekorativen Charakter.

Unter dem Begriff “Tribal” wurden mit der Zeit immer mehr Motive zusammengefaßt, das heißt alle Zeichen die von den verschiedensten Völker überliefert oder nachempfunden wurden.

Heutzutage wird leider oft unter dem Begriff “Tribal” einfach alle schwarzen Motive mit scherenschnittartiger Wirkung  zusammengefaßt.

http://www.tattoo-mainz.de/html/tribals.html 

und ich denke dat teil gehört in die kat tribal auch wenn net schwarz ist...

gruss snail


----------



## Lurg (26. April 2003)

Kleiner Nachtrag von meiner Wenigkeit:

Tribal ist ausserdem noch ein "Szenewort" für Graffitis daher auch der Markenname "Tribal" einer Amerikanischen Hip-Hop Clothing Firma (eine meiner Lieblingsmarken in Sachen Kleidung )


----------



## Christian Fein (26. April 2003)

<- auch tribal auf dem Arm hab


----------



## Mythos007 (26. April 2003)

Foto !


----------



## Controll (27. April 2003)

*[...]*

Ja, her mit dem Foto !  

Tribals in Photoshop. Also ich habs jetzt den gesamten vormittag/mittag/nachmittag versucht und noch nix ordentliches hinbekommen ...

Ein Tutorial zu dem Thema wäre wirklich nicht schlecht.  

Greetz, Controll ...


----------



## PEZ (27. April 2003)

so da ich das aus irgendwelchen gründen jetzt zum zweiten mal tippe nur kurz:

1. man suche geeignete schrift oder bastelt sich selber eben eine form
 (hier nur eine "S"-form und dieser geschwungene hacken...mehr ist das nicht..

2. das lustige legen geht los... einfach so hinlegen das es passt und gut aussieht...

3. einmal spiegeln ... und siehe da tadaa
fertig

zeit 10-15 min

viel spass und glück. 
(am besten etwas sauberer arbeiten als ich das gemacht hab  )


----------



## PEZ (27. April 2003)

wenn man erstmal angefangen hat will man nicht mehr aufhören *G*

allerdings sollte man nicht zu komplexe formen benutzen sonst sieht es nicht mehr so schön keltisch aus..  


negativ bsp:





tribals müssen übrigens nicht symetrisch sein... ist aber einfacher am anfang...


----------



## gcaruso (27. April 2003)

nicht schlecht!


----------



## PEZ (29. April 2003)

danke...
für aufwenigere tribals die nicht symetrisch sind ist dann allerdings freehand wirklich angenehmer ... die form dann in photoshop reinholen und da nach wunsch weiter mit arbeiten...


----------



## M@DZG@ (14. Juni 2003)

*Tribals*

Lol warum kennt hier kaum einer Tribals ?

Und nanda hätte das auch einfacher beschreiben können, da er doch schon ein Tribal als Avatar (Forumlogo) hat  ! Naja wer coole Tribals sehen will braucht eigentlich nur bei google : Bildsuche : Tribal ! Da gibt's ne Menge schicker Anregungen!!

Achja das bild hier ist in gewisser Weise auch n Tribal (seeehr einfach! ;Þ )


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. Juni 2003)

Naja, gemäßigt ...
Unter Tribals verstehe ich dann schon was einfarbiges. Aber du meintest ja auch est ist nur fast eins


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juni 2003)

*Re: [...]*



> _Original geschrieben von Controll _
> *Ja, her mit dem Foto !
> *



Mein Tatoo ist mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt (ja ich war erst knapp 17 das wusste der Tätowierer aber nicht  und bereut habe ich 0  ), und mann siehts ihm etwas an, leicht eingeblasst. 

Seid 3 Jahren habe ich mir vorgenommen wieder nachstechen und aufrischen zu lassen.

naja wenn ich mir mal ne kamera kaufe, mache ich auch ein foto


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (14. Juni 2003)

ich hab auch mal ein wenig experimentiert ... so wie weiter oben schon erwähnt ... viel mit Verzerrungsfiltern und 180° Rotation der duplizierten Ebene 


Dunsti


----------



## subzero (14. Juni 2003)

jo, ich finds auch komisch das keiner von euch was von Tribals gehört hat..lol

Einfache Methode:
Tattoo (Tribal) Font suchen,
eine Form nehmen, kopieren eineinander fügen,
alles zu einer Ebene bringen,
spiegeln, verschieben, fertig!

eigentlich ziemlich easy...

wenn man mit dem Pfadtool umgehen kann is das auch sehr leicht (ne Idee is allerdings dann vorvorteil)


----------



## green (24. Juni 2003)

dunsti: naja, its wohl nicht ganz ein 'traditionelles'  tribal.

alle die kein tribal kenne: sieht wohl meistens so aus wie ungefaehr nanda's avatar.

tribals findet ihr in saemtlichen tatoo shops, -websites, etc.

als tip zum digitalen tribalentwerfen gebe ich: 

1.auf papier zeichnen, einfach was experimentieren

2.einscannen

3.als unterlagebenutzen " " 
und abzeichnen (am besten wohl mit layern (ebenen) arbeiten

greetz

/edit: was ich noch ueber tribals sagen wollte, ist, dass meiner meinung nach, die konstruktionen nicht in sihc parallel sind, sondern eher als eigene form behandelt werden, die dann gespiegelt wird, dass es meistens fluegelmaessig aussieht.
es gibt auch einen haufen t-shirts welche tribal printings on ihnen haben, schaut mal in kataloge, wie for example EMP (http://www.emp.de)

--
sorry for my denglish, i'm kind of standing in between both languages right now and i have to come back to my german  ; )


----------



## Trinity X (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schneeWITCHen _
> *hat jemand ne ahnung wie man in photoshop ohne viel aufwand tribals entwerfen kann? *



Hi,
also bei der Frage wirft sich eine weitere Frage auf...
Willst du tatsächlich neue Tribals entwerfen, oder sollen sie einen Nutzwert - z.B. in Layer-Collagen o.ä. haben...
Zu diesem Zweck habe ich mir mal ein Brush-Set mit Tribals erstellt,
(in der Art wie dieses hier...)





die ich dann immer wieder für Designs verwenden kann.
Falls du Interesse hast, hinterlasse mir einfach eine Nachricht...

Greetz
Trinity


----------

